# Biggest Fish You've Caught



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

The Great Outdoors forum is a Great Idea!

Big Fish stories that are True!

For me, it goes back to October 2002, and the fish was a 52" Muskie from a Northwestern Ontario Lake. It was 27" girth making it weigh in at right about 47 lb. She was over 50 years old form the cold water lake. I caught it in trolling mode coming around a point where she was ambusing my Ukko 14" lure from about 25 ft. of water that connected to a 200 ft. deep basin harbouring mostly her feed of choice being 5 to 7 lb. lake trout. 
Once in a lifetime catch. :dance:

not the best picture, but it'll have to do for now:


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Holy cow! Or should I say...horse? That's a nice one moonwolf! I never got anything near that big. I'd say the largest fish I've caught was a 36" Northern, right near Oshkosh, within an eighth mile of the Hwy 41 bridge! Not the greatest location but hey, it was a ton of fun anyway! I'll need to scan that pic too.

Dave


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

You two have me beat!
I think the largest I've caught were some 25lb grass carp at Lake Conroe in Texas.
We caught several hundred pounds of them and gave them to some people that were going to cook them.

Not as nice as your fish, but they were fun to catch.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Biggest bass 7 pounds 10 oz.
Biggest catfish on a rod and reel 32 pound blue cat
biggest cat on limb line 63 pound flat head. 
3 pound crappie, 1.5 pound bluegill , 20 pound plus carp
would love to catch a northern


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

moonwolf, could you post a pic of that Musky? I would LOVE to see a pic of a 50"+ fish. 
Fantastic catch !!!

Da Fonz


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

wow, I thought i was doing good with a 5.5# bass from a farm pond


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

bob clark said:


> wow, I thought i was doing good with a 5.5# bass from a farm pond


 LOL

I've caught a lot of minnows!! :viking:


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Fonzie said:


> moonwolf, could you post a pic of that Musky? I would LOVE to see a pic of a 50"+ fish.
> Fantastic catch !!!
> 
> Da Fonz


I would like to, but I only have print pics and no way to scan them at the moment to show them digitally. I'll see what I can do soon about that.


----------



## MTNwomanAR (Jul 23, 2002)

I caught a 40 lb flathead catfish, on 17 lb test line, below the dam at Lake Dardanelle, close to Russellville, Arkansas....and you talk about an adventure!! There were 3 of us in the boat, each of us had a line in, had two anchors in.....and the buzzer went off that indicated a barge was locking thru...SOOOOOOOOOOO, the guys I were with, determined that they both had gars on, and that mine was the "good" one....torched both of their lines, each of them got an anchor line out of the water, and they got the boat turned around, in time to see that wall of water coming out of the locks! Man, it was WEIRD!!!!! Took twenty plus minutes of fighting the fish, the rocking boat, and me........not being that good of a fisherman..... This was 22? years ago? I have pictures, but I'm like MW, they are all film. I have a friend that has a scanner, but the pictures are buried some where. When I cleaned and cut him up, it was like butchering a small animal...... :hobbyhors He was 44 inches long, and 14 inches between the eyes......absolutely monstrous to a 22 yo girl on her first boat fishing trip..........beginners luck? Not only that, but I had the only LIVE bait in the boat, a two inch gold fish.............
This outdoor forum is a great idea!!! Thanks!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a salmon from alaska











and a couple of cats from here in virginia


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

Nearly ashamed to say how I "caught" my monster large mouth. Was coming home from a very cold deer hunt and walking across my grandmother' pond dam. This critter began to "stalk" me for about fifty feet-stopping everytime I stopped and turning to face me. Finally I had enough and blasted the critter nearly out of the water(Winchester 100 in 308). I did not hit him but stunned him enough that he was quivering on the surface. I jumped into chest deep fridgid water and dragged my prize out. Never did weigh him but it took the family nearly two weeks to eat him(well almost). Have caught 40 lb cats several times and many bass weighing six to eight lbs. Nothing like dragging in a "hawg". Congrats on that Muskie-wow. My son is in Chicago and feeds his family on fresh Salmon. He was born with a Mitchell Garcia in one hand and a Remington in the other(again-well almost). --"are all fishermen liars or are all liars fishermen?". No but we tend to stretch the truth a bit-just like golfers and other critters.


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

O.K. Elkhound..You win you are the only one with pics soo all the others are just"Fish Stories!!" he-he-he!! great stories I love this new forum..being from Northern Maine and all!!! Chris


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

*The Biggest Fish I Ever Caught Was 10 Long Feet*  


from shore.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Haggis said:


> *The Biggest Fish I Ever Caught Was 10 Long Feet*
> 
> 
> from shore.


Now, I do also have a picture to show of a fellow locally that caught an 11 ft. 300+ lb. marlin in the Baja off shore. I built the custom fishing rod he caught it on. I told him it was a musky rod that was underpowered. Stubborn as he was he went after the marlin, caught it, and landed it. Sure thing, but it only took him 3 'effen hours to do it. A huskier rod would have shaved the time to land it easily in half, but would he listen??? no.... :grump:



















roosterfish (I think it weight 38 lb.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

I usually don't mess with them unless they are at least 10 inches long.(between the eyes that is). 

I will have to learn how to post pictures. The biggest I ever brought home was about a 60-70 pound spoonbill catfish. I never did weigh it or measure it but I did take a picture of it while its laying on the tailgate of my pickup. I had a full size chevy pickup and the fish overlapped both ends of the tailgate just a few inches. I didn't catch it with a fishing pole but shot it with a bow. However the picture I have of it shows my daughter, who was about 4 at the time, setting behind it holding a snoopy pole. As if she was the one who caught it!!!

If someone could tell me how to post pictures I will be glad to show it.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Wow! That sounds like a nice fish r.h.!

Here is a link I found by goldenmom in the pet forum about how to post pictures. http://homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=885758&postcount=1


I use imagecave.com



Holy cow moonwolf! Now that's a fish!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Rod and reel-31 lb flathead cat
Sethooks-42 lb flathead
I've caught some sharks bigger than the cats,but never weighed them,and I dont saltwater fish much anymore.
Pyrodon,it's been a while since I heard anyone call 'em"flatheads".People down here call 'em Yellow cats"or"tabby cats".When I first moved to the area,I didn't know what"flathead"meant.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

Great. Now I got the worst case of fish fever. Thanks, people :grump: 
J/k! These are so cool to read, and nice pics too!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

cowgirlone said:


> Wow! That sounds like a nice fish r.h.!
> 
> Here is a link I found by goldenmom in the pet forum about how to post pictures. http://homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=885758&postcount=1
> 
> ...


 Here's a visual tutorial
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=1456961#post1456961


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Red Drum 39 inches and 29 lbs. If I find my pic of it Ill scan and post it. I dont have it on the computer right now


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Terrific fish moonwolf !!!

Da Fonz


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

ladycat said:


> Here's a visual tutorial
> http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=1456961#post1456961



Thank you ladycat! That one looks easy to follow.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

cowgirlone said:


> Thank you ladycat! That one looks easy to follow.


It's not all that tough to open a photobucket account,and cut and paste from there.I managed to figure it out the other night,and I'm a moron.
This were pics on a disk,though.I dunno about posting directly from a digicam,but I would imagine it's even easier.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Biggest fish this year, a 27 inch northern pike, fun! ~Feather


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Biggest fish this year, a 27 inch northern pike, fun! ~Feather
> 
> Very nice Feather, your smile tells the story. I'm sure there will be more in your future. Trapper :hobbyhors


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

My dad got two big ones Ill have to dig into some boxes but will get them posted, one was back in the early 80's a 88lb cat where the Plate river mets the missiouri river,that one was as tall as me, the other was in 2000 before he got sick and had to go to the nursing home a cat at 80 lbs caught in the city lake in the small town where he lives in Paris,Ar. caught it on a jug line.when the weather cools off more I will get into the strorage room and dig them out to post,you would not believe how big the heads are.thats what he misses the most is fishing he would donate them to churches for fish fry fund raises.


----------



## davaseco (May 4, 2006)

I don't think I did too bad....for a *GIRL*

80lbs 4 1/2ft Chinnook Salmon
4 1/2 miles off the coast of Gold Beach, Oregon
at the age of *13*....the fish was almost as long as I was tall!
45 minutes of fightin'
anchovies for bait
caught a 42 pounder 15 minutes later

I have pics _somewhere_at my folks' house. I'll have to dig around and find them next time I go a'visitin'


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

The biggest fish I have ever caught so far is my big black crappie this year. We didn't weigh it but it was said by many of the people here in my home town it could had broke the record for that biggest black crappie. 

I have photos of it but may link it later if anyone wants to see it.

I love fishing but where we live here there isn't that many big fish at all.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I caught a 65 pound Spoonbill.

big rockpile


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Most of my fishing has been done on small mountain streams in WNC.

The largest wild fish I ever caught was a 16.5" Brown Trout.

I have also caught a 27" - 7 pound Rainbow Trout that had escaped downstream from a fish feeding pond.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I landed a 13# dog salmon in Nome a few years back...that was fun!

But, I about crapped when I hooked a King right after...never landed it but it did jump and the local guy said maybe 25#....my arms were jelly and my knees were shaking! 

The next morning I woke to find grizzly prints outside my tent near Salmon Lake...good thing the fishing tired me enough to sleep right through it. A parka squirrel was to blame for my waking....go figure!


----------

